# wireless lan driver for Advent 7113



## saleemhumayun (Mar 3, 2009)

Dear Sir/Madam

I installed Win XP on my Laptop But i cant Found Drivers for Wirless LAN, VGA and Sound card. if any one have the solution please let me know because i have a lot of work pending for my project. thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, 
If I am not mistaken this is a downgrade from Vist to XP (correct)?

If so you will need to install the *Chipset *driver first:

*Chipset*: Mobile Intel® 940GML Express Chipset 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

*Video*: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows* XP 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

This should get you *Video* up and working

*Audio*: Realtek AC'97 audio 
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

*WLAN*: Ralink RT2571WF
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html
Select: USB(RT257x/RT2671/RT520x)

Go back to the Device Manager and post any remaining errors.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

